# Say a Prayer for Shadmans lil boy



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Jeffs son has been to:
you know what n a handbasket & he's pullin hard to recover...
Ive been sayn my prayers for Jeff n ms Katie..But Lil Johnathans not outta the woods yet..
Id really appreciate a few from the good folks here..
Thanks
Oxx..


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Continuous prayers from here.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158138&highlight=shad

Ya got ours, Ox...and a few others on here....

Poor little guy..no one should have to go thru this...and that includes Jeff and Katie..

Praying hard...jim


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

There's a great post from Jeff on his site today. It will really put life's struggles in perspective and give you a good feeling inside. Hopefully Mont and Jeff will overlook the copyright infringement, but this is good stuff...



ShadMan said:


> ... In better news, HE SMILED TODAY! And not just a little smile. One of his ear-to-ear, infectious smiles. Jonathan has a way of smiling that can never be construed as ordinary, never taken for granted. There are a lot of things a parent becomes accustomed to as their child grows, and doesn't think twice about. This type of smile is not one of those things. You are willing to work for minutes or hours on end to get one of these smiles, and I got one today after about 20 rounds of Pattycake. Other things can mistakenly be taken for granted&#8230;The cooing of their voice as they wake in the morning and chatter to themselves before mommy or daddy comes in to sweep them out of bed; the way they hungrily scarf down food, only occasionally stopping to play a little by biting down on the spoon to where it can't be removed from their laughing mouth; the way their eyes light up when they see someone they know, even if they have seen that person several times already during the day; or the way they kick and splash in the bath, getting their "bath assistant" wet from head to toe. These can easily be taken for granted because they happen so regularly. DON'T TAKE THEM FOR GRANTED! They can all stop, in one fell swoop. I was bulletproof just a short two weeks ago. Nothing like this could or would ever happen to my family. Folks, I'm here to tell you, it can and it does. Hug your kids every chance you get, and don't rush through without noticing the little things in life. Take time to enjoy every aspect of their life. Don't ever wish they were older so you wouldn't have to deal with one undesirable part of their life, as it just may never happen. I have learned much from this, and I hope I can convey my lessons to those I love, so that they may never have to learn them the hard way.
> 
> Now that I am off my soapbox, did I mention that HE SMILED TODAY?...


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*thats awsome*

i hope and pray all will be well keep him smilin



Gottagofishin said:


> There's a great post from Jeff on his site today. It will really put life's struggles in perspective and give you a good feeling inside. Hopefully Mont and Jeff will overlook the copyright infringement, but this is good stuff...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I see the Updates Ms Katie does & every lil bit helps now
thanks Ya'll....Really

Oxx..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Will continue to remember this little man in my prayers!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers,Prayers,and more Prayers
from the Family


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. CF?


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

will add him on our prayer list


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I have put an update on the thread on TTMB.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have been watching his care page Jeff. I hope things continue to improve for all of you.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers goin out Daily..
May the Baby get well soon & come home where he belongs..
Oxx..


----------

